# What kind of collar do you use to walk your dog?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Feel free to explain your choice!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

For walks, in the strict sense of the word, I use a pinch. But we don't take walks around the neighbourhood too frequently. Mainly trekkings to the river, where she is off-leash or we go to train where she can be off-leash too.

Most of the time she wears a fur-saver to pick her to or from the car.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

We use the Sporn training halter. Totally stopped pulling, and she's now a pleasure on our walks. She also slips right out of most regular snap or buckle colars.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have all of maybe 5lbs on B-boy and that is nothing.
I want to have control of him especially when stupid people are walking there dogs w/o a leash and they charge him


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I voted other. Although the adjustable limited slip collar is very similar to a Martingale (and is frequently listed as being one by sellers) it isn't exactly the same thing.

I use this for about 90% of the dogs I've trained although I have used prongs, halters, and even the Gentle Leader when required. Most of the time this is all I feel that is needed. The slight and brief restriction the collar causes in a correction is enough. The rest of the time the collar is a totally gentle fit.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I used a choke chain on Massie. At the time (21 years ago) that was the walking collar endorsed by trainers. I was taught how to use it by a trainer. I didn't know not to leave it on her and one day came outside and discovered her choking because the live ring had gotten caught in the slats of the porch landing!









Then I discovered the prong collar and used that for the first 3 years of Chama's life. She is half rottie and has a very thick neck. I never used it for corrections, only for walking. I then went to a martingale and now she walks on a nifty harness with a handle so that I can help her get up and down stuff. 

With Basu I tried the prong (didn't work), the gentle leader (didn't work) and then finally discovered the Sense-ation (front clip) harness. That worked great for him. http://www.softouchconcepts.com/

I also used the Sense-ation harness for Kai and it was also very effective.

I started Rafi on the Sense-ation harness but it was chafing him so I stopped using it and have actually trained him to walk very nicely on a flat collar!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: GSDadI voted other. Although the adjustable limited slip collar is very similar to a Martingale (and is frequently listed as being one by sellers) it isn't exactly the same thing.
> 
> I use this for about 90% of the dogs I've trained although I have used prongs, halters, and even the Gentle Leader when required. Most of the time this is all I feel that is needed. The slight and brief restriction the collar causes in a correction is enough. The rest of the time the collar is a totally gentle fit.


Can you post a picture so that people can see what this is?


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I use the flat collar on both my babies, but in the beginning, my male Riddick, had to have the pinch collar. I hated to use it, but he had a huge issue with kids, and I could NOT tollerate a mishap on a child. So we started to use the pinch collar on him when he was about 1 yrs old, he now does not need it, we use a flat collar on him now. We just needed the pinch for a little bit until he became more comfortable with kids, he now is calmer around kids and just licks them in the face. My pup is 12 weeks old and we just use a flat collar on her. No reason for anything else at her age really.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI didn't know not to leave it on her and one day came outside and discovered her choking because the live ring had gotten caught in the slats of the porch landing!


I used to keep a choke chain on Doerak until Ciana came to live with us. One day they were playing and Ciana grabbed his collar and twisted her jaw up in it. She started panicking, Doerak started panicking. I never used a choke collar after that. 

I will use a prong collar until they learn to walk nice. Usually just a few months, then it collects dust.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Prong on Cody -DEFINETLY- he is an absolute MANIAC with squirrels... and we have TONS of squirrels in our area that are so used to people and dogs that they taunt the dogs. And Cody falls into it every single time...







he will stalk them and even though I tell him LEAVE IT, he will still stalk, and he may try to charge them, and if he does he will jump so high up the tree that one day he will land on a branch...LOL... he is not manageable without the prong on walks...
Brandie has a prong on her but I rarely clip the leash on it, she either has her martingale or flat collar on. She is also bad with squirrels, so I sometimes do have to use the prong with her. But she is a lot smaller and lighter than Cody, which means easier to manage, so I can give a decent pop with the martingale for her...


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I have tried several different collars (choker, nylon training collar, martingale, gentle leader, front harness). Quickly found out Phoenix, because of his former situation where he'd had an embedded choker, completely freaked out with a choker on. The trainer we went to mostly used nylon training leads. That worked if it was only Phoenix and I. When you added other dogs to the mix, he became fixated on the dogs. We then tried a prong (I was always against using one and never needed one for my previous gsd.) Well, we found nirvana. After that, he completely focused on me. We are working to the point where I will no longer need it. I put it on him, but use the nylon trainer and if he becomes too distracted, we switch to the prong enough to get his attention back on me. When using the prong, I rarely, if ever, have to give him a correction. And this week, we are going prong collar free for our walks....so good so far. We'll see how it goes in Obedience II class next month....


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDadI voted other. Although the adjustable limited slip collar is very similar to a Martingale (and is frequently listed as being one by sellers) it isn't exactly the same thing.
> ...


Sure thing! Here you go. This one is made by Bison.










http://www.viewit.com/Merchant2/merchant...liate=Froogle45


And for comparison here is a true Martingale.











I would like to add that my training goal with dogs is always to be totally trustworthy off lead. It can take a long time to get there with some dogs and for others it can never be so. Odin took about three months. Frigga took just over a year. Obviously, there is a proper time and place for collars even with dogs that are totally trustworthy off lead such as crowded public places for example.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I picked other - there's no choice for fursaver. I love the fursaver on MOrgan, she hears it clicking and self corrects. Alas, she's in a prong collar lately while the squirrels are doing their fall clean up. With a wiggly puppy, I only have half a hand for the squirrel girl.

Otto, the wiggly puppy, is in a flat buckle and a harness. I attach a leash to his harness then to my belt. The leash on his collar is for his training.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I used that limited slip collar for Chama then, not the true martingale. It worked very well! 

I am currently using this collar for Rafi and I love it:








http://spiffydog.com/home.php?cat=252

It doesn't chafe, breathes well, doesn't get stinky and is very strong! It also dries very quickly.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Can you post a picture of the fursaver? Hopefully this poll will be helpful for everyone if we illustrate our choices!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I use a prong with Mandalay. I took her with the e-collar once and found that I am not coordinated enough to push the button while paying attention to walking.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Collar?!?!?! we don't need no stinkin' collar!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEa1a-begZg


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya has great leash manners so she walks on a plain flat collar or plain slip lead or slip collar (for simplicity, not giving choke corrections). Pictured below is her current flat collar and my current favorite slip lead. She's either just on that blue lead, or I attach a simple leather lead to that green collar.




















Coke was on a Gentle Leader to work on leash training, but he really hates it and I've found he gets wise to it so I can't really transition to a flat collar. For the past few days I put a prong on him and like that a lot better. He doesn't hang his head and mope like he does with the GL. (Coke on the left with his GL on)









Coke has escaped before, so he permanently wears a rolled leather collar with tags attached. He has such a thick coat that his collar and tags get "buried", he's never got caught on anything.

Kenya is usually naked b/c her fur is so "flat" her collar catches on crate doors and other things. When we are in public, I clip her tags to whatever collar or slip lead we are using at that time.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tom-- I like your limited slip collar idea. If I used that currently with Grimm, he would put his thumbs (dewclaws, okay) in his ears, stick out his mile-long tongue, and wiggle his forepaws digits at me, going "Pbtbbbtbtbtbtbthhh!" So.. when teenagerhood has passed, I would maybe like to try the limited slip. Or martingale? Which packs a bit more of a punch re corrections? You know, for when he's past the butthead teenager-y stage.









Right now, Grimmi wears a standard, typical choke chain for walks. I like it because it is a tool that I *can* control him with. He *does* respect the corrections with this collar. Fursaver is not an option at this time. What I do NOT like about the standard choke, is that it does damage his fur on the right side of his neck. Some hairs are broken.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I Just started using a prong/pinch on Mya lastnight and what a difference it made. I was using a choke and she just kept pulling. I was scared to give her the corrections she needed with a choke. I have heard some horror story of choke collars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfTom-- I like your limited slip collar idea. If I used that currently with Grimm, he would put his thumbs (dewclaws, okay) in his ears, stick out his mile-long tongue, and wiggle his forepaws digits at me, going "Pbtbbbtbtbtbtbthhh!" So.. when teenagerhood has passed, I would maybe like to try the limited slip. Or martingale? Which packs a bit more of a punch re corrections? You know, for when he's past the butthead teenager-y stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patti, both Odin and Frigga were not started on the adjustable limited slip. Both had issues from their past and so something else was needed. In Odin's case it was a halter and in Frigga's case it was actually the Gentle Leader (first time I tried that) that was needed in order to even start training. Both were moved up to the adjustable limited slip and eventually to being totally trustworthy off lead. 

I would suggest you try a prong instead of the standard choke chain. They can do more damage than fur - to include the trachea. I think in your case a prong will be best and safest for both of you. Eventually you should be able to move Grimm up to either an adjustable limited slip or Martingale. I prefer the adjustable limited slip over the Martingale only because of the less likelihood of catching on something a totally flat collar would have vs. one with any chain it. Otherwise they are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I keep the break away collar on all three of my dogs with their tags. For walking only I use a choker on Pepsi, although I do want to try again with a adjustable limited slip collar. The other two currently use the martingale/adjustable limited slip collar types for walks only.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I use the pinch for walks. Way too many squirrels, geese and skunks. And of course, loose dogs.

Better to be safe than sorry. I've already fallen. Not fun!!!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I use a fur saver. I don't see a reason to ever use choke collars and prong collars are fine for training but once the dog is trained, I have no need for them.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I use a pinch, Ava loves everybody and would be all over the place with out it. She stays with me with the pinch and "tries" real hard to mind her manners with fewer corrections. I have tried every item listed here so far, and I have come back to the pinch. I eventually want her flat collar only, but time will tell.....


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

I use the Gentle Leader Dog Harness (as adviced from someone this board a few months back - thank!) for general walking. But outside he also always have on a flat collar and I try and use that as much as possible because I don't want to use the harness forever. 

My plan of never using any "correction" collars is slowly fading though so I will be following this thread for ideas.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I chose flat. Because I am still learning. 

Shadow does OK, I was walking 3 dogs at once this way (not all GSD's), then there was an incident, 

Shadow has a flight fear thing, I was trying to get him by the source of the fear (boys playing football, they lost track of the ball one day, it came at us, so now he freaks, because of my reaction that day!) so i started trotting all 3 dogs (like an idoit!) Shadow took off, the girls could not keep up, I fell over them. 
Not that I am sure a collar would have stopped all this, it is my stupid mistake, I just would like to have better control over him. 

The rescue suggested a Martindale about 7 mo ago when I got him. I did not even know what it was, Thanks for the Pictures GSDAD.

I am still learning. I do not think I want a pinch or prong though. Nothing else to add to his fears.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> ...


Yeah these would NEVER work on Brady 
with all the peter cottontails around and dogs off leash.
I feel more comfortable with the pinch collar I am only 5'3" 
I could ride Brady like a horse if I wanted to


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*










I am 5' 1 1/2! And Shadow is 26 inches. almost 60 lbs. 

So Martindale would not work? Right now he seems to be OK, he does not try for the squirrels. He lunges at cars, I am trying to correct that.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

We should open a thread 'How tall are you?"







I'm glad I'm not the shortest woman with GSDs







I'm 5'2''







Yesterday when I walked Anton in the park one person stopped by and joked that he couldn't decide if the dog was so big or I was so small









I'm walking Anton on a flat collar and Yana on a prong (dead ring). I will probably move to a prong with Anton as well because he starts pulling me around when distractions (other dogs mostly) are present.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

DW is 5' and about 110 llbs whereas I am 6' and 225 llbs. Who do you think commands the most respect around here from the dogs? Yep, DW! Why? Well as it usually does it comes down to attitude and consistency. Although I've been working and training with dogs since before DW was born (I'm 11 years older) I am more of a "soft touch" than she is. Don't get me wrong, the dogs know when I'm 100% serious (such as the day Frigga took off after a squirrel and was about to cross the road in front of a truck going by and I commanded her to stop in no uncertain tones and she hit the brakes instantly) but they also know that pathetic eyes cast at me while I'm eating my bagel will get them something. DW is more absolute. They don't even ask her anymore! LOL! She can command them just fine off lead and on lead. Her recent years as a dog trainer specializing in puppies has served her well in our new dog, Baldur. We're both training him but he already knows his dad will let him get away with more than his mom will.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I don’t want a dog that’s collar-smart. Meaning “I can only walk my dog on a X type collar”. I’m not going to rely on a collar – I’m relying on training.

I use a fursaver on the dead ring for Riggs (GSD) and flat buckle collars for everyone else. In a pinch I can take a leash, thread the hook end through the handle and use this mock-slip lead to walk Riggs. Did this just the other day when I took him and Wally to the Pet Supplies Plus to pick up some bully sticks.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I use flat collars on all three of my dogs. Solo had a prong collar briefly (over 14 years ago) and Skye used a gentle leader for a few weeks.

My late Sophie and a small head and I used a martingale on her just in case she tried to back out.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

The prong was a disaster with Grimm. It ramped up his on-lead doggy reactivity straight through the roof. In the standard choke, he relaxes-- can ya believe it? The tension is gone from him most times in the choke, as opposed to the prong. I used the prong for almost a year-- that exacerbated the problem hugely. Then tried the Gentle Leader or Halti.. that helped him relax from being in the prong, but, I couldn't get him in place for walking. So, with the choke, he has no tension or stress added by the prong, it works for us-- but I am wanting to TRY using the limited slip or martingale. I plan on waiting until he is through teenagerhood, though. He is an extremely strong-minded entire male with a powerful body, has some dominance issues but not terrible-- and I am a soft person with a gentle energy. Amazingly, we are doing really well, due to consistency, and summoning all the firmness of attitude and voice that I have. I have the feeling that a fursaver or martingale will be in our future







once we get through raging teenagerhood!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Apollo is on a prong collar. SUCH a difference in his walking! Being 5'2 with Apollo catching up in weight with me, I feel like I can actually control him now! This is especially helpful when we see other dogs. He gets so excited when we meet new dogs that I make him relax first. He does a majority of the correcting himself.

Zeus is on a flat collar, but I am thinking of trying something new with him, as he still pulls! Lately we have be using a fursaver on him, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Oops.. we gotta say how tall we are? I'm a towering, intimidating Amazon of 5'2.5, and about 118 lbs. Grimm is 22 months old, 27.5", and 90 lbs-- nowhere NEAR filled out yet. The earth actually THUNDERS as he gallumps by. Is it supposed to do that?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

The earth used to thunder when Rex gallumped by, not sure if it's suposed to happen. 

I'd tower over Patti







I'm 5'4 and 108lbs - used to be about 98lb when I had Rex (125, 32" oversized monster). For Rex, there was only a leash if we were outside our neighborhood where people didn't know he was cool.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

What's a fursaver?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfThe prong was a disaster with Grimm. It ramped up his on-lead doggy reactivity straight through the roof. In the standard choke, he relaxes-- can ya believe it? The tension is gone from him most times in the choke, as opposed to the prong. I used the prong for almost a year-- that exacerbated the problem hugely. Then tried the Gentle Leader or Halti.. that helped him relax from being in the prong, but, I couldn't get him in place for walking. So, with the choke, he has no tension or stress added by the prong, it works for us-- but I am wanting to TRY using the limited slip or martingale. I plan on waiting until he is through teenagerhood, though. He is an extremely strong-minded entire male with a powerful body, has some dominance issues but not terrible-- and I am a soft person with a gentle energy. Amazingly, we are doing really well, due to consistency, and summoning all the firmness of attitude and voice that I have. I have the feeling that a fursaver or martingale will be in our future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the choke is working for you and he isn't pulling in it to the point it could hurt him then that's fine. What many of us are saying is exactly that, if it works for your dog then it's okay. Nobody should ever think that there's a universal answer for what collar to use on your dog. People also shouldn't be set on which collar they use either but be willing to try other things later on. A dog that is okay on a prong now may be able to move up to a Martingale later for example. This isn't to say, however, that some dogs will ever be better with any other collar than they are using now. Only by experimentation though can you be sure. The willingness to try new things is the mark of a good trainer.

BTW, Patti, after reading your reply I would suggest that yes, the Martingale would likely be your next collar to move to later on. Grimm will probably hear the bit of chain the Martingale has and be reassured.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I'm quite pleased to say, we are FINALLY on a flat collar for walks. We started with a harness, then onto a prong and shortly into the summer, with daily walks, we graduated to a flat collar. I even took Gracie out to one of "her" stores on her flat and she was okay. I find that the prong hypes her up, as someone else mentioned. The more force the more excited. We walk only about a mile a night but it's a good walk for us, nice and relaxing....finally!!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I should have voted other but martingale was what I checked. I use a limited slip for both Kacie and Onyx. Started on a flat, Kacie slipped it at Pet Supplies Plus(luckily my son grabbed her) Onyx was too pully~then went to a small guage prong for both. Onyx (27" and 90#)was reactive and fear aggressive, Kacie (25" and 75# was too soft for it. So this one has really been just fine and I can walk both together with little problems. I am 5'4" and 125#). Sometimes I can feel the burn in my shoulders, though!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Depends on where I am going. I used to use a prong collar on Ivy when out in public but now I use the gentle leader because she 'responds' to it better but if I am only going for a walk down the street i use her regular collar (rolled leather).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986What's a fursaver?


This is Morgan modeling hers. I don't recommend it for a young dog - it works like a choke chain w/o the quick correction action. The dog needs to be fairly well trained to think 'I heard it click, if I pull any more, it will click again and I'll get choked.' 

i.e. if you're a 120lb woman walking a 2 y/o male who's 90 lbs, this is not what you want


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

This is a fursaver:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

That's it! There's something so very wrong with tripod right now.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Can someone clarify the difference between a fursaver and a choke chain? I'd actually never heard of one until I joined this board. 

The prongs are really out in the lead! So interesting b/c I see so few people using them except people who have gsds or rotties. 

And I should have written limited slip/martingale when I made the poll. That's what I was thinking of.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

For regular loose leash walking I use a flat collar. When cycling I prefer the agitation harness. The prong, electric have other uses.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

If we are going for a walk in town, I use a Halti (similar to a Gentle Leader), but if we are out in the country, he gets his flat collar. Shadow is a puller, so we are working on correcting this. The Halti gives me instant control, and now he doesn't even try to pull anymore as soon as the Halti is on. We are starting to use the flat collar, but as soon as he pulls, the Halti goes on.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I use Cookie's regular collar.
With my other dog, I use a harness. It's an anti-pull harness, but that's not why I got it. I got the harness because that was the only one Treader's size at the store. Why do I use a harness on one dog and a collar on the other? Treader is a puller, and he sounds like he's choking if I use a collar to attach his leash to. The harness is just for until I'm finished teaching him not to pull on the leash.
Even positive reinforcement trainers recommend the Gentle Leader, so I might consider using that. Cookie pulls slightly on the leash, and if I do decide to try the GL, I'll use that.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

The gentle leader/halti is not a good training tool and is cruel as compared to a pinch collar if used correctly. Dogs who get used to these contraptions seldom learn unleashed heeling.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowCan someone clarify the difference between a fursaver and a choke chain? I'd actually never heard of one until I joined this board.


In principle they are the same, however, the fursaver's much larger links ensures that no cutting action is made by the collar and so would be less likely to cause damage than a standard choke chain.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: PackenThe gentle leader/halti is not a good training tool and is cruel as compared to a pinch collar if used correctly. Dogs who get used to these contraptions seldom learn unleashed heeling.


I don't know...I've heard success stories on it from several different places.
When I use something to help training, such as the GL, I tend to reward the dog for the behavior, then wean off the something gradually, and eventually not use it at all on that dog. Then I start weaning out the rewards until I only reward sometimes.
I don't see how it's cruel. All it does, from what I've read, is make the dog go sideways when he tries to pull. The pinch collar pokes into the dog's neck. I'd much rather try the GL first and then resort to stronger methods later.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I do not find the Halti/ Gentle Leader cruel. Shadow rarely pulls anymore, he can fully open his mouth if in proper position. Shadow is also progressing quite well walking on the flat collar now, we only revert to the halti if the pulling gets out of control.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Indeed, the Gentle Leader is not at all cruel and yes, it is too a successful training tool. In fact, Frigga was so upset with things in general when I first got her that this was the only training device I could use to even get her to start training. After that she moved on to the adjustable limited slip collar and has now progressed to being fully trustable off lead. I say thank God for the Gentle Leader!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I use (and love) this harness:










From this site: http://www.pawlickers.com/products/gear/harnesses/comfortflex-sport

When I need some extra control, I just wrap the leash around the front of the chest and it works much like a front clip harness. 

The gentle leader aggravated my boy's eye condition, all collars hurt his neck, and none of the front clip harnesses fit right.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Lisa,

That's the harness I use for Chama! I love it. It's well padded, easy to put on, durable (she is still really strong), has a reflective strip and, best of all, it has that handle on top so I can use it to help her get up and down stairs.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I've tried quite a few collars with Heidi. She absolutely hated the Gentle Leader. Then I started using the prong, which seemed to work better, but she still pulled quite a bit when we're walking in the neighborhood where there are always tons of squirrels scampering about. Now I use the Sensation harness a lot, which is the only one that has really kept her from pulling.

Sooooo, I use the harness for walking in the neighborhood and around town, I use the prong for hikes (I'm afraid of the harness chafing her on long walks), and I use the cloth martingale for when we're on a road trip and I don't want to take any chances on her getting away from me during a rest-stop potty break/walk.

I'm looking forward to the day when she can wear a flat collar on all of our walks, but that day ain't here yet!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

See that clearly shows why people should try other things and use what works best for their dog. I started training Odin too with the Sensation harness. He had been locked up most of the time in a closet by his first owners and he had a real fear of being confined as well as separation anxiety. Collars bothered him alot and it was the Sensation harness that worked for him as well in getting him to stop pulling and settle down. Eventually he moved on to the adjustable limited slip collar and then totally trusted off lead and has long been the most highly trained GSD I've ever had. He might never have gotten there though without the Sensation harness.

Having had success with that on Odin I tried it again with Frigga when her past too made collars an initial no-go. She hated it and finally tore it to pieces one day in a matter of seconds. As I said earlier, the Gentle Leader was the answer for her.

Both these dogs (and some others I've trained as well) are not in the average for what I've found to work. Baldur for example is doing fine as most have done starting right out with the adjustable limited slip collar. If I used what worked most as an absolute though neither Odin or Frigga would've been likely to have gotten where they are now.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I agree - no one tool is going to work for every dog. 

Morgan has done well with everything - harness, limited slip, fur saver, prong, even a flat buckle. Except she HATED the GL - glad it was borrowed becuase she was so mad at that thing, she refused to leave the yard. It assaulted her dignity! She has a lot of dignity.

Rex wore a choke chain if he needed to be on leash. I used to live in the burbs where he could walk with his traffic lead hanging loose so I could grab it quick. He was never more than 5 feet away.

Luther - Luther's last walk on this earth involved a prong collar. He pulled. He was dominant. He was very stubborn. He was obsessive. He went to training every week and could work it like a professional but if there was some smell he had to smell, he'd rip my shoulder out to get to it if he wasn't in a prong.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: PackenThe gentle leader/halti is not a good training tool and is cruel as compared to a pinch collar if used correctly. Dogs who get used to these contraptions seldom learn unleashed heeling.


I don't consider the GL cruel. Ivy does know how to walk on a leash without the GL AND she has a good off leash heel, so I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Since adopting our Greyhound I've been rethinking how we walk the dogs - and now use a harness for extended outings. For a quick trip (vet visit, stay in car while picking up kids from school, or hardware store) it's just the lead attached to the flat or Martingale collar. Oskar and Buddy both have Martingales, Buddy's is wider, Oskar's is very narrow (5/8" I think, it's a Lupine, the brown one w/ the green vine design) and buries nicely under his dense mane









With Buddy I bought a harness so I could get a secure grip on him (lil' skinny head could slip out of a Martingale even!) and ended up trying it on the GSDs ... wow, whatta difference! Gaia seems more secure, I think she likes the gentle hugging sensation, and Oskar doesn't pull so much - I think he didn't like the collar pulling on him and would therefore pull away from it







- I used to use the prong collar for "power steering" with Oskar, and a Gentle Leader on Gaia, but the harness works much better on both.

I have to admit though, they all have their own matching collar and lead set now with coordinating harness ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I've been using the Sense-ation harness to take Dena to her vet visits, and yesterday I stopped at Pet Food Express on the way home to get some food. As we got out of the car, there was a woman heading into the store and she looked at us really strangely. I thought maybe she was afraid of big dogs, even though people usually think Dena is "cute" and not at all intimidating. But as we neared the door she stopped and asked me "are you absolutely certain you have that harness on correctly?"







I told her yes, it's a front hook harness and supposed to fit that way. She had never seen one like it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

for our Grey Hound we use this special Grey Hound collar. our Shep uses a choker. there's never any pressure on it because he walks so nice. it's not a heel because he's in front a little when on the leash. off the leash he heels like a champ. my GF and i walk hand and hand and he's right in the middle with the tip of his nose right beside my/our knee. our Shep is rarely on the leash.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We use a variety depending on our mood and the dogs too.
We use flat collars, prong and a fursaver.
The prong we have is plastic not a metal one.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: GSDTrain
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: PackenThe gentle leader/halti is not a good training tool and is cruel as compared to a pinch collar if used correctly. Dogs who get used to these contraptions seldom learn unleashed heeling.
> ...


Please supply information in a link or proof that you have permission of the copyright holder to post information on the web.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Halti /gl whatever you call it are NOT escape proof for dog that panics or is aggressive.Even those that hook to a backup collars may fail.Tough big dog in training vs lightweight or older owner has not been solved in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I don't think much of trainers unwilling to try new things, sorry. I also have little letters after my name. They are CPDT as I am a certified trainer through the Certification Council of Professional Dog Trainers which is the nation's largest and most respected such accrediting authority. Many of the finest trainers I know have no certification at all. Hopefully that will change someday. That is the CCPDT's goal.

Any trainer worth a dang tries anything and everything they can to find a proper fit for what will work with both the dog and their owner. What you posted is opinion. I don't see anywhere in the article you posted that this trainer had ever actually used the Gentle Leader let alone used it properly. I see claims of its misuse but so what? You can misuse ANY collar for crying outloud! When used as designed and instructed the GL is a great training device. However, as I and others have said repeatedly, no any one collar or training device is the universal answer for all dogs and all owners. Only by trial and experimentation can what's best be determined. The fact that the GL doesn't work for some by no means it doesn't work for any. Neither is the fact that the prong, the adjustable limited slip, Sensation harness, or whatever works for some proof that they work for all. 

Your time would be better spent finding out what works best for you and your dog than condemning what you don't use and don't have experience with.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I agree with there is nothing essentiality wrong with the halters, in fact I just ordered one myself, not because I need one right now with my dog, but because I like to have a big tool box with everything available.

The problem with halters is that for many years they were considered the "kindest collar" and many people used them in small puppies as the first choice without even trying anything before. But the truth is that as any other collar halters have a place and a way to be used and places, dogs and ways to be used that are wrong and can actually damage physically and/or phsychologically a dog.

Many people still think of halters as "clickers". You can always recommend a clicker because you can't mess a dog with one (unless you hit the dog in the head with it), and the worst that can happen is the owner not getting the expected results. But you can mess a dog with a halter, specially a young one... and with a prong, a choke, a flat collar and even a harness.

The problem is not the halter, is the perception of some people.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: Packen
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDTrain
> ...


Here is the link

http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/training/training5.htm


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: GSDadI don't think much of trainers unwilling to try new things, sorry. I also have little letters after my name. They are CPDT as I am a certified trainer through the Certification Council of Professional Dog Trainers which is the nation's largest and most respected such accrediting authority. Many of the finest trainers I know have no certification at all. Hopefully that will change someday. That is the CCPDT's goal.
> 
> Any trainer worth a dang tries anything and everything they can to find a proper fit for what will work with both the dog and their owner. What you posted is opinion. I don't see anywhere in the article you posted that this trainer had ever actually used the Gentle Leader let alone used it properly. I see claims of its misuse but so what? You can misuse ANY collar for crying outloud! When used as designed and instructed the GL is a great training device. However, as I and others have said repeatedly, no any one collar or training device is the universal answer for all dogs and all owners. Only by trial and experimentation can what's best be determined. The fact that the GL doesn't work for some by no means it doesn't work for any. Neither is the fact that the prong, the adjustable limited slip, Sensation harness, or whatever works for some proof that they work for all.
> 
> Your time would be better spent finding out what works best for you and your dog than condemning what you don't use and don't have experience with.


That's how I feel about it. I'd be willing to try the GL long before a prong collar or shock collar.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Just use a regular flat collar , he's really easy to walk , calm and easy going , when there's other dogs around he likes to stick his chest out and prance around , but even then he's easy to handle.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I use a flat collar with Chance most days but there are some days I put him on a prong collar just to make him more managable in certain situations. (Though typically he has very good leash manners)


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I walk both Thor and Freya together. Thor tends to pull ahead with his nose to the ground following some unseen trail. Freya is the wanderer, seeking out bugs, birds and any stray cat or possum in the bushes. The two of them out-weigh me almost 2-1. I'm small, short and thin.

I've had suggestions to walk them separately, which would be fine if I didn't have to also walk my daughter's dog and her puppy (3 x) when she's working late at night, along with walking Thor and Freya 3 x a day. I'd be spending all my time doing nothing but walking dogs.

I use prong collars on both, needless to say. I have better control over the pair of them and don't get dragged down the road on the flat of my belly.


----------



## kanabp (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

I voted other as I just purchased the Don Sullivan The Perfect Dog training system. The collar is called the Command Color, really just a modified choke collar, plastic with adjustable links so that I can make it bigger or smaller. Website is: theperfectdog.com. I only use this collar when training or going for walks. Great results so far!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

And I was just saying in another thread how Gunner is the perfect gentleman on a leash. I _really_ need to shut up!! I must have a knack for speaking too soon!

I had been using a regular old choker, just as a precaution, in case he ever _would_ decide to take off on me. Well, apparently it doesn't work too well.
We had just walked out the front door this evening when he saw a rabbit. Dragged me all the way down the driveway (about 90 feet) before I managed to get my feet under me and stop him. He almost pulled me right off my feet - I really don't know how I managed to stay upright! And I really think the only reason I was able to stop him is because the rabbit ran under a bush, he lost sight of it and sort of paused.

Tomorrow, it's off to PetSmart to pick up a pinch collar and a halti/gentle leader thing and see which works better.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Harness.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Prong or a harness. I never thought a regular harness would give me control, but it did. All dogs are different, harnesses NEVER worked on my previous dogs, but they work on Mace.

In regards to a GL being more cruel than a prong. I think the"cruelness" is the same (which is NONE). I think he was referring to the fact that people think GL and halties are sooo much more humane than a prong, when they look pretty uncomfortable to me (well I've never seen any dog behave calmly while wearing one, so that is what I am basing my opinion on), especially when the dog is thrashing their head around, it gives me chills thinking about their neck. I see the prong no less "cruel" than a GL, but my tool of choice would definately be a prong.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

we use chokers i want to get wini a head collar soon


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*

Flat collar, but he usually wears a halti too. I'm 5'7 and 110 pounds, and he's probably about 90 pounds now. He walks perfectly on a flat collar so I use that for walks, but around the house and in the dog park I use the halti. If he's somewhere he shouldn't be or getting into trouble, I just grab the bottom string of the halti and guide him away. Or if we're leaving the dog park I just hang onto his halti until we get to the car. He's snapped one of his leashes in half before and I ended up flat on my bum, so I try to be a bit more careful.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What kind of collar do you use to walk your do*



> Originally Posted By: Packen
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Packen
> ...


everyone has their own opinion about things


----------



## sheriff125 (Dec 10, 2008)

i use a pinch. it works great


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

On walks, both dogs wear prongs because many dogs in my area are always outside, no leash, no person around and a lot of times these dogs charge my dogs. Walking two GSDs isn't hard but it is when an unknown dog charges at you and your dogs go biserk. I need complete control on our walks and I never know when other dogs are loose. So they stay on a prong, even though they can walk nicely beside me.


----------



## grantK9 (Nov 9, 2007)

Both my dogs are on prong collars, with a flat collar. The leash attaches to the prong collar for direct control, and the safety wire runs from the shank of the leash to the flat collar. If for some reason the prong collar comes lose, the leash is still connected to the flat collar.

On the gentle leader vs. prong collar neither is cruel. Prongs used for normal correction don't hurt, wrap one around you bare arm and pop it and you will see what I mean. The halti isn't a training collar but is effective for a walk.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I also attach the lead to both a prong and fursaver collar with both my dogs. I've had one incident in the past where a collar snapped and one where the pinch came undone at a link. After that, it was double collar for both when we are out on our daily walks, especially since we live near a busy road and I am far too paranoid to take any chances







LOL


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I would say it depends on the dog. Some I use Pinch, some choke, but most are flat buckle. I tend to use the flat buckle unless the dog is not trained or if he/she has a particular aggression issue that I think he will need strong correction or he could overpower me. Generally I reserve "training" collars such a prong or choke for training purposes only. My dogs definately know the difference in collar or harness changes and what would be expected of them while wearing such. When my dog puts on his harness he gets excited and gets into tracking mode. When I put the pinch on them (dead ring) they don't even attempt to pull and their obedience is Champion quality, a choke, they know they should be more attentive to my commands then on a buckle. Buckle is play or/loose time.

Tina


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I use BOTH the prong and choke collar for walking and being outdoors in public period...just in case the prong is not secure. However, the choke chain isnt tightly fitted.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i came across this thread again and thought i would update that i switched from prong to choke. i found it to be more effective although i do like the prongs better as they dont have a tendancy to cause injury when used properly. i have found though with a smaller MM choke (i use a 2mm) it will "zip" faster and release faster giving the dog a more sudden correction.


----------

